# Con now says I have Gastro problems



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiMy consultant now says that I have Reflux. I have stomach pains, like a hard feeling, strange taste in my mouth, burp alot, even in the morning before I get up he says its acid. My stomach is so tender to touch. He says its Inflammation.I am so confused. He says take ZantacAny advice?Fiona


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Take the Zantac like the Dr says and report back to him/her in a few weeks about how they worked. I find they help me with Reflux type symptoms.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks BQ - Was your stomach tender to touch.? and did you have Inflammation.?Fiona


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know if I did or not Fiona. But I can tell you my gut can also be sensitive to the touch. One can have reflux as well as IBS just so you know. Hope the Zantac helps.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fiona how is that Zantac working for you? Any improvement yet?


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for checking.. The zantac hasnt really worked, and My con has put me on Nexium, which has given me mouth ulcers amd a swollen tongue and a sore throat..I see him 2morrow. My upper stomach is so tender and it hurts so much to touch. I am reallt tired of it. I have posted asking what other tests my con could do, or what is it..and what could I take to help it..Fiona


----------

